# Eco Friendly Pressure Washing



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Not sure what detergent is going to do when water hits and leave so fast.
I might use a detergent when I used a brush and garden hose.
Eco friendly might be catching all the old or lead paint you are blowing off the house.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I almost always use a cleaning agent of some type when pressure washing. I like to apply it with a pump up garden sprayer, let it set/work and then use the pressure washer for rinsing. This method requires less pressure which means there is less likelihood of causing damage by using too much pressure. Keeping surrounding vegetation wet/rinsed reduces the likelihood of any chemical damage to the vegetation.


----------

